# Uber just launched a quarterly print magazine, Momentum.



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Uber will be publishing a quarterly magazine for its drivers in six of its markets - New York City, Ohio, Boston, Oklahoma, Chicago and San Francisco.

According to Business Insider which reported the news first, the print magazine will have articles on best driving practices and tips, like where to use the restroom when you're on driving duty and how to work out in the car. It will also have its share of pro-Uber propaganda, like fluffy interviews with drivers who love Uber. The magazine will provide Uber a direct line to its drivers, perhaps one they're more likely to pay attention to than the emails sent from the company.
The magazine will be named Momentum, after Uber's driver rewards program which launched last November to tackle a range of issues. It helps its drivers, which are independent contractors, find personal health insurance, for one thing. It also offers nationwide discounts with wireless carriers and at mechanics' shops like AutoZone and JiffyLube.

Could a magazine for riders come next? It's not hard to imagine a world where you clamber into the backseat of the car and entertain yourself on the ride with the magazine in the seat back pocket. But beige, dishwater-y airline publication SkyMall recently declared bankruptcy, suggesting that transportation magazines are a tough business in an era of mobile connectivity.
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-launches-momentum-magazine-2015-3


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Oklahoma?

There are more people in San Diego County than the entire state of OK.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

sky mall for uber cars. enter the product code from the magazine in the app orders the product and uber will deliver it or some shit like that. damnit I should have patented that.....


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Uber will be publishing a quarterly magazine for its drivers in six of its markets - New York City, Ohio, Boston, Oklahoma, Chicago and San Francisco.
> 
> According to Business Insider which reported the news first, the print magazine will have articles on best driving practices and tips, like where to use the restroom when you're on driving duty and how to work out in the car. It will also have its share of pro-Uber propaganda, like fluffy interviews with drivers who love Uber. The magazine will provide Uber a direct line to its drivers, perhaps one they're more likely to pay attention to than the emails sent from the company.
> The magazine will be named Momentum, after Uber's driver rewards program which launched last November to tackle a range of issues. It helps its drivers, which are independent contractors, find personal health insurance, for one thing. It also offers nationwide discounts with wireless carriers and at mechanics' shops like AutoZone and JiffyLube.
> ...


POST # 1 / arto71 : Winnah, winnah!
Chicken Dinnah!
Looking forward to Being "IN" with the
(dry heave) "partners" Readership. OY!

Muchas Gracias, Senor Novedad!


----------



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

Got it yesterday... and it's the predictable pablum. All hearts and flowers! Passengers should be given water and mints at $.90/mile... Everybody's making so much money!

In one section they actually agreed that Uber drivers put a lot of miles on their cars...The one bit of truth in the whole thing.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Ayn Rand centerfold?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

At their current rates, they need to advise drivers how to sign up for food stamps.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> Got it yesterday... and it's the predictable pablum. All hearts and flowers! Passengers should be given water and mints at $.90/mile... Everybody's making so much money!












You know it!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> At their current rates, they need to advise drivers how to sign up for food stamps.


Tips on how to siphon gas would be useful aswell!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Momentum Magazine, Vol 2

http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/07/momentum-magazine-issue-2/
*
*West Coast Edition*

*East Coast Edition*

*Midwest Edition*


----------

